# Melbourne Mango weekend shenanigans



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Howdy gents
Just wondering what mangoes are planning for the weekend. Here's the current PPB forecast - Saturday afternoon looks a possibility, and Sunday looks great:

Saturday 
Southwest to southerly wind 20 to 25 knots, 30 knots at first, moderating to 15 to 20 knots during the afternoon and to 10 to 15 knots at night. Waves 1 to 1.5 metres decreasing to less than 1 metre.
Sunday 
Variable wind to 10 knots tending southwest to southerly at about 15 knots by afternoon. Waves below 1 metre.

I'd love to chase pinkies at Ricketts on Saturday afternoon/evening, depending on the wind and chop. As for Sunday, anything goes - deepwater snapper chasing, ricketts again, big squid and whiting at Flinders, or maybe just a flathead run in close off Chelsea. :?:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Squidder,

Rod & I were thinking about a Sunday morning trip from Half Moon Bay. As always I'm happy to go wherever the fish are biting. If you have some other ideas let us know.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey chaps I'll be saving all my eggs for next weekend Sunday. I have heard Ricketts has been eceptionally quite latelly though but all this can change from day to day??? The Portsea trip is sounding like it will be a cracker day chasing the *****'s and squid   

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Grant, Half moon bay sounds good, but I'm not sure about where to launch - because there are boat launching facilities there it will be stinkboat central. I'm not too familiar with the area - maybe we could park in the yacht club car park, and launch on the westerly side of the headland.

A few other options a litttle further north are sandringham and hampton.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Squidder,.... well ive finially got my yak and am almost finished setting it up ready to fish the high seas ( well maybe low seas anyway)...
As much as i feel the heart strings pulling at me to join you guys this weekend im gonna hold off and "break-her-in' up at Greenscape on cup weekend.    
But goodluck out on the bay for sat/sun and ive no doubt i will be posting a few trips during the week on the 6th - 11th nov, so i hope to catch up with a few of you then.

Anyway, i'll report back on my Greenscape escape and hopefully will have some great catches to show.

Hope your weather holds for weekend ... 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's great to hear Tony  I look forward to reading your Greencape reports :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder said:


> because there are boat launching facilities there it will be stinkboat central.


You could be right there Squidder. Last time Rod & I launched there it was mid week. Perhaps it might be better to launch from Beaumaris Yacht Club and paddle up.

Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck gentry, it's work for me tommorrow. Just to the north of the Yacht Club was where the boats seemed to hunkered down last weekend, about off where the breakwall starts. Rod's northern plan maybe the ants pants, the bee's knee's, the cat's whiskers, and the Milt's muscles :wink: 

Smurf, congrats on ya new floater...have ya got a name for her? :?:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Might be a show for tomorrow morn or evening at this stage any good reports floating around??

Also, big congrats smurf  !! Hope to see you out there soon, and good luck with the breaking in.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A change of heart, and I'm in for a quickie prior to work. I'm aiming at being onwater a tick after 5am and off water by 8.30am. See ya at the Beau Yacht Club or on the brine


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,
Good to hear mate.
Is that 5am today time or tomorrow time, which is actually (or will feel like) 4am?
Mushi,
I haven't heard any reports but I'll be heading north to start with I think.
See ya'll at BMYC


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, Squidette and I will be planning to launch at BYC at 5.30-6am TOMORROW time ie. daylight savings time (which will be 4.30-5am today time).

I saw Scott at the Fishing show today, Hobie had prime real estate right in the middle of the exhibition building. It seemed like many folks were intrigued with the pedal system. Hopefully he sold a few  I picked up a few doodads, and a 2 year subscription to VFM magazine, which included a free Daiwa reel (Squidette has dibs on christening it tomorrow). I also ran into Tony (SMURFSMUGGLA) and his lovely lady, they had armfuls of bargain camping supplies for their upcoming trip.

Mushi and Rod - I've got a feeling the whole stretch from Ricketts to Half Moon Bay and beyond will fish well tomorrow after the blow we've had today. I think Michelle and I will have a play around out the front of the BYC initially (I'm talking about fishing fellas) and head north if it's quiet. :wink:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Spewing! Haven't replaced my flogged car, but now I can't get my hands on a roof-racked car for tomorrow. I think squidder's on the money, should fish very well. Hope you guys land some ball tearers  !


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

See you all at about 5:30 DLS


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

See you at 5.30am


----------

